# SSL Konfiguration unter Debian / ISPConfig 3



## Weitdenker (25. Jan. 2010)

Ich habe meinen Server nach den HowTo "The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]" aufgesetzt. Es läuft alles prima.

Nun möchte ich gerne eine Seite über SSL laufen lassen. Jedoch nicht die komplette Seite sondern nur den Ordner /warenkorb.

Was ich jedoch nicht ganz verstehe. Die Seite läuft über port *.80, SSL Seiten über Port *.443. Wie bringe ich es nun fertig die Seite über 80 laufen zu lassen und für die Seiten im /warenkorb über SSL also 443?

Was ist hierfür der beste Weg?


----------



## fuxifux (25. Jan. 2010)

Also am Einfachsten ist es, den Link auf den Warenkorb ganz auszuschreiben, und mit einem http*s*:// zu versehen - Die Links vom Warenkorb zurück aber mit einem http://

Dann wird die Verbindung automatisch richtig aufgebaut.


----------



## Weitdenker (26. Jan. 2010)

Danke für die Info, leider ist es aber nicht so einfach. Ich habe erstmal das Problem, dass ich https oder http zum laufen bekomme. Beides parallel nicht. Wähle ich für den VHost den Port 443 aus gelange ich über https auf die seite über http jedoch nur auf dich apache "It Works" seite.

Wenn ich Port 80 gewählt habe gelange ich über https auf eine ISPConfig "Willkommen" Seite wo sie auch immer liegen mag und über http gelange ich auch meine Seite. Schon alles sehr komisch. Nur was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Weitdenker (26. Jan. 2010)

*Port 80 und 443 in einer Konfiguration*

Ich würde gerne http und https für eine Domain nutzen. Grundlage für meine Serverkonfiguration ist das Tutorial: 
"The Perfect Server - Debian Lenny (Debian 5.0) [ISPConfig 3]"

Eine Domain habe ich /etc/apache2/sites-available/domain.de.vhost hab ich nun manuel konfiguriert:


```
<Directory /var/www/domain.de>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost *:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.de/web
  
    ServerName domain.de
    ServerAlias www.domain.de
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/domain.de/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
        <Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
            Order allow,deny
            Deny from all
            Allow from none
        </Files>
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
        <Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
            Order allow,deny
            Deny from all
            Allow from none
        </Files>
    </Directory>

    # cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web1 client1


</VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:443>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.de/web
  
    ServerName domain.de
    ServerAlias www.domain.de
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/error.log

    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html
    
    <Directory /var/www/domain.de/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
        <Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
            Order allow,deny
            Deny from all
            Allow from none
        </Files>
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
        
        # ssi enabled
        AddType text/html .shtml
        AddOutputFilter INCLUDES .shtml
        Options +Includes
        <Files ~ '.php[s3-6]{0,1}$'>
            Order allow,deny
            Deny from all
            Allow from none
        </Files>
    </Directory>

    # cgi enabled
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin>
      Order allow,deny
      Allow from all
    </Directory>
    ScriptAlias  /cgi-bin/ /var/www/clients/client1/web1/cgi-bin/
    AddHandler cgi-script .cgi
    AddHandler cgi-script .pl
    # suexec enabled
    SuexecUserGroup web1 client1

SSLEngine On

SSLCertificateFile /etc/ssl/apache/apache_server.crt

SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/ssl/apache/apache_private.key

SSLProtocol All -SSLv2
SSLCipherSuite ALL:!EXP:!NULL:!ADH:!LOW
SetEnvIf User-Agent “.*MSIE.*” nokeepalive ssl-unclean-shutdown

</VirtualHost>
```
Wie man sieht habe ich <VirtualHost *:80> dupliziert und in<VirtualHost *:443> geändert. 
Ist das so möglich, denn funktionieren tuts auf jeden Fall! Aber ist das auch der richtige Weg?


----------



## Till (27. Jan. 2010)

> Eine Domain habe ich /etc/apache2/sites-available/domain.de.vhost hab  ich nun manuel konfiguriert:


Das ist ganz schlecht. Mach das bitte rückgängig und aktivier stattdessen einfach ssl für die Domain in ispconfig. Deine Manuellen Änderungen werden eh automatisch wieder entfernt werden. Also niemals die vhost datein manuell ändern!


----------

